# Photodump, lots of recent model images.



## RMThompson (Jan 21, 2011)

DELETED


----------



## Frequency (Jan 22, 2011)

I like some of  those decent images; at the same time i hope TPF won't turn a porn site slowly 

Regards


----------



## nazster14 (Jan 22, 2011)

What is that thing in pic 5 and what does it do?


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 24, 2011)

nazster14 said:


> What is that thing in pic 5 and what does it do?



'Tis a light meter. It's for measuring the exposure of studio flashes.


----------



## MWG (Jan 24, 2011)

Classy! 

Nice work...


----------



## AleK (Jan 24, 2011)

like 2-3-15-17

too much picture here, and some craps i guess.


----------



## iRay808 (Jan 24, 2011)

8 n 13 are my favorite


----------



## ddbowdoin (Jan 24, 2011)

19 and 20... smoking hot


----------



## RMThompson (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks for the comments.

Any critiques?


----------



## Frequency (Jan 25, 2011)

Frequency said:


> I like some of  those decent images; at the same time i hope TPF won't turn a porn site slowly
> 
> Regards



By making such a comment, i did not mean to hurt the sincerity of Thomson as a photographer. Any bad feeling i might have induced by this comment upon him is deeply regretted

Regards


----------



## Photo95 (Jan 25, 2011)

some look great.... i dont dig the ones where the lighting takes over..... overall good work.


----------



## thatfornoobs (Jan 25, 2011)

I defiantly like 15 the most out of those!


----------



## theRossatron (Jan 26, 2011)

2 and 17 are my favourites. I like that kind of blown out Leica look - what equipment / processing were you doing here?


----------



## manaheim (Jan 26, 2011)

Some interesting, a few a little trashy, some a bit overboard on the PP I think... but only a little... it's a style, it's a choice.  I just think you may have pushed it a LITTLE here and there.

I would do a little airbrushing on her legs in 13.


----------



## RMThompson (Jan 28, 2011)

Equipment was mostly a D90 with SB-800 or studio lighting, and the lenses were a 50mm 1.8 or a 55-200 in the studio shots.


----------



## usayit (Jan 28, 2011)

I kinda like # 11 and 5 although I have to agree with Manaheim that some seem a little over the top with the PS.  Then again, we don't know context... maybe it was appropriate in their intended use.  

I took a quick look at your flickr account...  I remember when you first joined with a Canon P&S and did very well even with that camera.  Nice to see you progressing quite nicely.


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 29, 2011)

I find the vignetting and shadows behind the models (beautiful subjects) distracting.


----------

